# yELLOW PERCH



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

If you all scaled your yellow perch for cooking I have bad news for you are eating lots of tape worms 
I was told by this guy George by Wayson Corner he skined one of his fish I could not believe my eyes to see the #s of tape worms in the flesh I am still:--|:--| from was I saw 
DNR and the HEALTH DEPT should warn the public about the health risk eating these fish


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

Cooking them to proper temperature kills worms. The only risk is if you eat undercooked or raw fish whenever there are internal parasites.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

supercast said:


> I was told by this guy George by Wayson Corner he skined one of his fish I could not believe my eyes to see the #s of tape worms in the flesh


ive must have been fortunate because i havent yet seen any in the several i caught last week, after scaling , cleanining thorouly, and cooking well done.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*worms*

You have to remove the skin and look in those dark bloody spots these worms are there to be eaten by mammals and become miles of tape worms in their intestines please de-skin these fish and you will see what I am talking about


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Anyone for yellow perch sushi?


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Man I'm totally grossed out. Still want to see a pic though. Never eaten yellow perch. Is this more common on yellow perch then other fish?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Protein  . I eat Van Dekamps LOL.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

NOT tape worms .. If its black its not a worm at all ..
What you "see" has been in YP for many many many years .
And you wonder why I fillet and skin all my fish .. 
Just cut it out and cook well .. Wont kill ya and you wont even know it was there ..
Besides your stomach acid can eat stainless steel so what a worm anyways ...


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*woims*

Ya wanna see woims, check out a red or black drum...........


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

I found some worms in my Allen's Fresh yellow perch. When I removed them from the fillets, they were thin red worms. Pretty nasty. I made sure to inspect the fillets, even held them up to a light. I'm sure the hot oil bath is enough to protect ya.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> they were thin red worms.


I saw these same worms in crappies that I caught at fletcher's back in the early 90's ....I haven't eaten a crappie since :--|


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

You guys are funny 
All fish have some sort of worm/parasite and many have quite a few .. Those "red worms" are in almost every fish that invades brackish water and I dont care where you live .. I have caught Stripers all the way to NC and they too have those "red worms" .. Those are not from a specific spot or polutions ..They are natural . It happens .. Get over it . 
Yes you can hold the fish to the sun while they are alive and see some worms if present , NOT all though . Crappie are the easiest to tell because of their thin profile . 
If you are a squeemish sissy PLEASE check the Crappie you catch and release all with worms .. Their offspring doesnt necessarily have to have them .


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Andre said:


> I saw these same worms in crappies that I caught at fletcher's back in the early 90's ....I haven't eaten a crappie since :--|


Is Fletchers brackish ?
Like I said as long as its brackish water there is a chance ANY fish can have those worms ... ESPECIALLY Crappie


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Nope ....all freshwater....I'm not into eating worms. The thought of a tapeworm growing in your digestive system is not cool at all


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Andre said:


> Nope ....all freshwater....I'm not into eating worms. The thought of a tapeworm growing in your digestive system is not cool at all


Its odd to hear that from someone who fishes for Crappie .. Crappie are the highest suspect for those worms .. Most people dont even realize they are there and only get noticed from someone who fillets and trims their fish . On rare occasion I have caught Crappie with an extensive amount of theses worms and these fish you can not miss .
I cant think of anything alive that isnt suceptible to worms and you realize most fish have some kind of worm/parasite .


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

If in doubt, throw it out.

Nuff said


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> Anyone for yellow perch sushi?


Not yet but I've been getting close as I'm a big sushi fan

As in everything, quality is #1.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

tommy have u been fishin beachwood? will hit it soon leme kno so we can meet up!  cya


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> Anyone for yellow perch sushi?


And I was getting ready to ask if anyone has heard from you.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

people used to ingest tapeworm to lose weight.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

That Foot deal is called streptococcus,mycofungus,cockimukobligaoccus,shabonadannamafungoitis with a little bit of cheeze.


----------

